# Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü



## kester (4. November 2015)

*Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*

Hallo ,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer AiO WaKü (wie der Titel schon sagt).
Habe mich auch schon mit ihnen auseinander gesetzt und habe dennoch ein paar Fragen/
Ansprüche.
Mein Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Design Define R5 und ich würde den Radiator gerne vorne im Case 
einbauen ,da ich die oberen Klappen nicht öffnen möchte. Das Problem dabei ist nun ich brauche 
Schläuche die dazu lang genug sind. Sonst würde ich einfach nach guter Qualität und einem max. 
Preis von ca 100 € suchen. 
Ein modell was mir so ins Auge gefallen ist wäre die hier : 
Enermax Liqtech 240 (ELC-LT240-HP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Die Schläuche wären geschätzt jedoch zu kurz für diese Strecke. Die mitgelieferten Lüfter 
würde ich egal bei welcher WaKü austauschen mit anderen Lüftern.

Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe,
Kester


----------



## Eulenspiegel (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*

Allerdings solltest du dir vorher im klaren sein das man mit gleichteuren oder auch günstigeren Luftkühlern meist besser, kühler und leiser fährt.
Solche AiO Lösungen sind meier Meinung nach eher damit ein kleines Kind sagen kan: "Boor mein PC hat sogar ne Wasserkühlung"

Einen Nutzen gegenüber einer Luftkühlung sehe ich nicht.


----------



## kester (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*



Eulenspiegel schrieb:


> Allerdings solltest du dir vorher im klaren sein das man mit gleichteuren oder auch günstigeren Luftkühlern meist besser, kühler und leiser fährt.
> Solche AiO Lösungen sind meier Meinung nach eher damit ein kleines Kind sagen kan: "Boor mein PC hat sogar ne Wasserkühlung"
> 
> Einen Nutzen gegenüber einer Luftkühlung sehe ich nicht.




Der Nutzen ist das Aussehen und der Reiz ein wenig Abwechslung am/im Rechner zu haben. 
Und deine Anspielung auf ein Kind finde ich lachhaft .
Ich habe übrigens das Gehäuse Modell mit dem Sichtfenster.


----------



## Eulenspiegel (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*

Ja, zeigt das meine Anspielung mit dem Kind genau zutrifft, man möchte sich absetzen indem man was verbaut was nicht jeder hat 

Wenn es wirklich ums Aussehen geht dann gleich ne Custom Wakü mit Beleuchtung, Tubes und gefärbtem Kühlmittel.


----------



## kester (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*

Naja was das jetzt mit absetzen zu tun hat weiß ich nicht aber 
eine Custom WaKü für 100 € würde ich gerne sehen . 

Hoffe ab jetzt auf brauchbare, konstruktive Antworten von anderen Usern.


----------



## big-erL (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*

Ich finde das mal wieder typisch.

Einer stellt eine frage und möchte Antworten darauf haben. Stattdessen muß er sich mit der Frage auseinandersetzten ob die Lösung sinnvoll ist oder nicht (siehe "Eulenspiegel")

Wenn einer das unbedingt haben möchte aus welchen Gründen auch immer dann soll er das haben. Die Frage war nach der Länge der Schläuche und nicht ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht.


----------



## Eulenspiegel (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*



kester schrieb:


> der Reiz ein wenig Abwechslung am/im Rechner zu haben.



Genau das ist es was mit absetzen gemeint ist


----------



## Eulenspiegel (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*

Deine Antwort finde ich mindestens genauso destruktiv, 
Warum darf  ich ihm keine Alternative vorschlagen wenn er meiner Meinung nach auf das Falsche Pferd setzt ?
Das kommt meiner Meinung nach einer sinnvollen Beratung näher.


----------



## Drayygo (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*



Eulenspiegel schrieb:


> Ja, zeigt das meine Anspielung mit dem Kind genau zutrifft, man möchte sich absetzen indem man was verbaut was nicht jeder hat
> 
> Wenn es wirklich ums Aussehen geht dann gleich ne Custom Wakü mit Beleuchtung, Tubes und gefärbtem Kühlmittel.





Eulenspiegel schrieb:


> Allerdings solltest du dir vorher im klaren sein das man mit gleichteuren oder auch günstigeren Luftkühlern meist besser, kühler und leiser fährt.
> Solche AiO Lösungen sind meier Meinung nach eher damit ein kleines Kind sagen kan: "Boor mein PC hat sogar ne Wasserkühlung"
> 
> Einen Nutzen gegenüber einer Luftkühlung sehe ich nicht.



Okay...etwas für die Optik verbauen, was keine Custom-WaKü ist, ist also kindisch...aber bei eben dieser ist das dann voll cool? Merkste noch was?

Und..mit Luftkühlern ist man im Normalfall höchstens günstiger, bei 240er Radi-AiOs aber seltenst (ich denke eher NIE) "kühler" als diese.

Achja..Magst du, wenn du nicht beraten möchtest, evtl. davon absehen, in solchen Threads zu posten?

@TE: Ich kann die Alphacool Eisberg empfehlen, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie lange die Schläuche bei dir sein müssen, damit das passt.


----------



## big-erL (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*

Falsch ist das Pferd auch nicht da es die CPU genauso kühlt wie Lufkühler.


----------



## kester (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*

Vielen Dank big-erL dafür ,dass du den Post richtig lesen kannst .
Eulenspiegel bitte unterlasse es doch weiter geistigen Schwachsinn zu verbreiten,
selbst wenn ein anderer User dich bereits auf dein Fehlverhalten hinweist .... Ich werde 
mich da nun auch nicht weiter rechtfertigen.


----------



## big-erL (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*

Ich würde dir eher sowas empfehlen:

Corsair Hydro Series H90 (CW-9060013-WW)

Das Gehäuse hat doch am Heck einen 140mm Lüfter oder? Die AiO hat einen 140er Radiator und ähnliche Leistung wie 240er radiator. Dann hast du das Schlauch Problem auch umgangen


----------



## kester (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*

@Drayygo den Alphacool Eisberg hatte ich auch schon gesehen aber die Schläuche erscheinen mir arg kurz ,
trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag. 

Werde gleich mal grob messen was für eine Länge nötig wäre, habe bisher noch darauf gehofft ,dass ein anderer 
User in speziell diesen Fall Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## kester (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*



big-erL schrieb:


> Ich würde dir eher sowas empfehlen:
> 
> Corsair Hydro Series H90 (CW-9060013-WW)
> 
> :



Ja, am Heck ist ein 140mm Lüfter den 140er Radiator hatte ich so noch gar nicht in Betracht gezogen. 
Werde mich mal nach einigen von denen umschauen aber definitiv eine gute Idee .


----------



## Eulenspiegel (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*

@Drayygo Der unterschied einer Custom Wakü ist das die Kühlleistung und die Lautstärke eine Luftkühlung weit hinter sich lassen und man so nicht auschließlich in die Optik investiert und dabei auch noch Kühlleistung verliert und der PC Lauter wird.
Abgesehen Davon gibt es auch optisch ansprechende Luftkühler. Und ein Dark Rock Pro 3 bzw. NHD 15 ist ganz sicher leiser und kühler.

@big-erL es ist für mich in der hinsicht aufs Falsche Pferd gesetzt das er mit einer Luftkühlung für den gleichen Preis einen Leiseren und Kühleren PC hätte und Oberklassen Luftkühler sind optisch eben auch teilweise ansprechend


----------



## sunshine1211 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*

ich bin auch ein Kind was sich absetzen will ,hab die corsair 110,allerdings muss ich sagen das die original Lüfter einfach zu laut sind,zieht man in betracht silent lüfter dazu zu kaufen ist man mit einem geringen mehr preis mit einer custom Wakü für rund 200 € besser beraten,ich würde jetzt auch kein AIO mehr kaufen.Das Luftkühler leiser und besser kühlen wag ich zu bezweifeln ich hab meine Noctua  auf dem Radiiator auf 700 rpm laufen mein 120er hinten bei 600 rpm und der 200 vorne 450 rpm und komme beim spielen etwa auf 57- 60 grad je nach spiel und bei mir hört man nichts.


----------



## sinchilla (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*

mal rein vom technischen aspekt, willst du die vom radiator erwärmte luft dann im gehäuse verteilen oder sollen die lüfter vorne raus pusten?

ansonsten nimm diese, reicht fürn anfang & is vor allem erweiterbar bzw. hast du nicht dein genanntes schlauchproblem: Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 LT/ST (40187/11059) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sunshine1211 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*

ja die würde ich allerdings auch vorziehen,zu dem preis kein thema


----------



## big-erL (5. November 2015)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung für AIO WaKü*

Grundsätzlich ist  eine Komplettset Custom Wasserkühlung wie die von Alphacool natürlich besser als eine AiO.
In diesen Sets ist alles dabei was du brauchst. Es ist wirklich einfach diese einzubauen wenn mann die Beschreibung studiert und ein bissel im Internet recherchiert. 

Ich selbst habe schon eine von Phobya in einem Rechner eines Freundes verbaut. Etwas fummeliger wegen der Pumpe und dem Ausgleichsbehälter aber ohne Problem machbar.
Wenn du mehr Informationen brauchst kann ich noch welche geben.


----------

